# KC Bronze Lessons



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Well after the summer break, tonight we start the KC Bronze training with ICC Dog training in Sleaford and I am to be honest a little bit worried 

After passing the beginners class a few weeks ago we had every intention of doing loads of training over the summer, but with decorating, gardening, holidays etc etc etc it just didn't happen and the only thing we managed to keep going were the basics 

So panicking a little I have cooked some chicken breast and beef steaks in the hope that these extra special treats will do the trick and get us through the hour?!!!

Wish us luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Good Luck! i am sure Eddie will be jumping in anticipation of a command to get those super yummy treats!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Oh Good Luck! i am sure Eddie will be jumping in anticipation of a command to get those super yummy treats!


 Oh no!!! No jumping allowed - didn't think of that


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL ok bad choice of word.....sittling like a good boy in anticipation of a commamd to get those super yummy treats! better???


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Much better thanks - prefer that image to the last one I had!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha no problem!! Enjoy class!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sarah
What does the training involve.?

Millie is starting Rally Training in two weeks time


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie started her bronze training last night and was extra naughty just to show me we are not out of the woods yet as fr as training is concerned! Once again maggie was by far the naughtiest dog in class! Lol. Good luck at class im sure u will be fine. Emma x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Update *

Well we are a bit shell shocked!!!

To say we have hardly done any training Eddie remembered everything and then impressed the trainers by showing off and learning new tricks straight away - that just goes to show what clever dogs they are 

The two trainers were soooo excitied about Eddie and a Bearded Collie pup, they kept calling them their stars and said we could be moving onto the silver soon as they were so good 

Graham said after "Just think what he could have been like if we had been doing the training with him over the summer" 

Got to get back into the routine now as have lots of new things to learn!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Sarah
> What does the training involve.?
> 
> Millie is starting Rally Training in two weeks time


We do the KC Bronze good citizen, which is basic control, handling, health etc and we are also doing agility, competitve obedience, rally, heelwork to music and freestyle.

We did the basics at beginners class so are expanding on that with longer stays, recalls, examinations for health care and then all the fun stuff.


----------

